# winterfood



## DK chef (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## slowtyper (Feb 14, 2012)

So beautiful. Are you the chef/photographer/food stylist all in one?


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 14, 2012)

These are some BEAUTIFUL pictures! amazing!


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, wow, jawdrop!


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 14, 2012)

Flippin' starving...what is the egg dish?


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! :bigeek: Very nice!


----------



## tkern (Feb 14, 2012)

Very similar to the food at Noma. Very clean.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy crapoly. That is some FOOD.

:hungry:


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! I just ate and now I'm hungry again!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 14, 2012)

tkern said:


> Very similar to the food at Noma. Very clean.



I checked the location tag of the OP right after seeing the pictures. I love the presentation but boy do you guys love slate.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 14, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Peco (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking good N


----------



## DK chef (Feb 15, 2012)

Tank you All  

Yes we like slate in Denmark 

This was a project we had a couple of days ago, we Were shooting some pictures for a calender. Rustic Winter food, i am together with another chef the chef and stylist. Not the photograper, the photographer was amazing, she had the coolest ideas. And she Wanted All the pictures takning outsider Right ón the Beach close to our hotel. 

I Will post more pictures when i receive Them

The eg dish is a buttermilksoup, with sousvide eg, musli/crumble of chickenskin, bacon, different roasted grains. Plated outside in the snow 


Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 15, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful presentation in any language!

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 15, 2012)

Fantastic job. Beautiful presentation. I had to look at this before eating breakfast - now I am starving


----------



## DK chef (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Peco for your assistance, my photo skills isn´t the best so the photos are not fair for the dishes.

Foie gras
















Lamb











old school


----------



## Peco (Feb 29, 2012)

U R welcome, it was fun


----------



## DK chef (Feb 29, 2012)

yes it was, always room for improvement


----------



## Peco (Feb 29, 2012)

Sure is, we just need to play around a little more


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 2, 2012)

I am jealous of Peco.

Extremely nice, extremely nice.


----------



## Ordo (Mar 2, 2012)

Good food, nice picks. For web presentation you still have some room for improvement with a little post production. Ex:

Before





After


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 2, 2012)

That picture (and the dish of course) looks so good now it could be in any food magazine.


----------



## Peco (Mar 2, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> I am jealous of Peco.
> 
> Extremely nice, extremely nice.



I'm not the creater of this dish, my chef did it. I was just lucky enough to be around when it was presented


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

I really love the art of your dishes and your chefs. They many times look like they are in a forest. Really like the connection to nature. Very Zen like rock gardens in Kyoto.


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 2, 2012)

Peco said:


> I'm not the creater of this dish, my chef did it. I was just lucky enough to be around when it was presented



I know, and that was why i was jealous. To get to be a part of that.


Well, i can only hope i can become a trainee at Frantzèn/Lindeberg in the summer..


----------



## Peco (Mar 2, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That picture (and the dish of course) looks so good now it could be in any food magazine.


Looks even better when placed right in front of you :hungry:


----------



## Peco (Mar 2, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I really love the art of your dishes and your chefs. They many times look like they are in a forest. Really like the connection to nature. Very Zen like rock gardens in Kyoto.



Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Peco (Mar 2, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> I know, and that was why i was jealous. To get to be a part of that.
> 
> 
> Well, i can only hope i can become a trainee at Frantzèn/Lindeberg in the summer..



I'm sure you will


----------

